# Orange Juice with IBS C Helping me I think



## chrisborawski (May 30, 2003)

HelloI have always been IBS C. Nothing would make me go. Not laxatives, food, water, nothing. I have been drinking OJ all of the time latley. I have now been going 2-3 times a day. Could the OJ have cured me?My stomach rumbles allot now and is very gasy, but I am having BM's all on my own.What do you think?Thanks for reading my post.Chris


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

What brand do you drink? Does it have calcium in it?


----------



## chrisborawski (May 30, 2003)

Minute Maid. Yes I think it has calcium.Why?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Just curious. I wonder if it has added fructose or something because sometimes sweetners (even natural ones) can have a laxative affect. As for the calcium I was curious because I need more calcium but in supplment form it causes constipation in me. I can eat yoghurt and drink milk in my coffee and I also tolerate some cheeses so I'm probably getting enough but getting through OJ would taste good too.


----------



## chrisborawski (May 30, 2003)

All I know is nothing has ever worked. Laxitive did for a while, but that stopped years ago.I normally drink tons of Dr. Pepper, but I love OJ and have never been able to drink it because of acid reflux. Well I have been taking meds for 3 years for the reflux, so I decided to try the OJ. I have been drinking about 32 oz of Regular MM OJ ( with pulp and Calcium if I can get it) and now all the sudden, I can pass gas and go #2. I do still feel very bloated, but at least something is finally coming out.I am going to stop drinking OJ for a week and see what happens, then go back on it for a week. The only thing I am doing different is less Soda, more OJ. I have tried the less soda without OJ and it did not help. I really think it is the OJ.We shall see.Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Wouldn't that be great if OJ is the cure-all for IBS-C?? I'm going to give it a try and let you know. Let us know how your 'experiment' goes! Tiss


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

could be the vitamin c?


----------



## ginarph (Apr 9, 2004)

I have been trying to eat an orange a day for the past few weeks and do have less stomach issues when I eat an orange! It's odd. One would think that the acidity would make your stomach worse! Oh - watch with too much calcium because it can tend to constipate.


----------



## Dee40 (Aug 28, 2002)

Hi Chris,OJ helps me too! I drink 4 oz of Calcium fortefied OJ with my breakfast and within 15 minutes or so I get some movement in my colon. I really think it is the OJ. Hope this helps.Dee


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

vite C certainly helps for C (no matter what Flux says and he is really wrong about this) and the fructose helps and so perhaps the juice is helping you ....eating an orange (or grapefruit, or tangerine) has more fiber (the juice does not) but listen, if it's working, hey! great! i find OJ too sweet for me and of course i live in florida where we have fab oranges fresh year round - but i tend to stick to local grapefruits, organically grown.


----------



## chrisborawski (May 30, 2003)

Well I have been off the OJ for about five days and I am C again. I am going to go back on the OJ today and see if it help me go again. IF so, then I know its the OJ.Thanks for all of your post.Chris


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

ghitta, i agree, i really do think that vitamin c helps with C...and i've read it a number of places before too.i was drinking this peach 'drink' with added vitamin C every morning and between that and a cup of coffee, i rarely had problems having a good bm in the morning...although, i still would get some C and gas and bloating later in the day, but having had that good bm in the morning helped a lot!


----------



## Canadian_Mickey (Apr 12, 2004)

Hmmm, I will have to try that! I have a hard time with acidic foods though, so do you think that the MM Low Acid OJ would work just as good??? I'm really wanting something that will take some of this away!


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

try this: 500mg of vite C supplement (not buffered and NOT timed release) with your first meal of the day and another 500mg with dinner. - if you are really clogged up, then buy Vite C powder, to be mixed with juice, and on a basically empty stomach keep sipping until you need to go to the bathroom.


----------



## Canadian_Mickey (Apr 12, 2004)

I'll have to try that! Thanks!!


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

If you are fructose intolerant all fruit juices will help. They will give rise to loose stols. 4-5 glasses of tomato juice also help..Because I am Fructose intolerant when I have too much fructose I get gas and D. When I have zero fructose I get C due to lack of fiber


----------



## chrisborawski (May 30, 2003)

I am back on the OJ and I have had to BM's today.I still get the bloated gasy feeling, cut at least I am not C.OJ is great........


----------



## chrisborawski (May 30, 2003)

ok I guess I should slow down so you can read my post. ha ha OJ is working for C. I have had 2 BM's today.I am still bloated and gasy, but at least I am going......Hurrrraaaaayyyyyyy.Thanks


----------



## kdjenn25 (Apr 13, 2004)

I am so excited to try this, does anyone know anything about the low acidic OJ...will it still work? i have acid reflux so OJ can cause me to have horrible heartburn.


----------



## chrisborawski (May 30, 2003)

I also have acid reflux, but I take one pill a day for that. No problem with OJ as long as I take my heartburn pill.Good luck.It also seems to help to drink the OJ with or before a meal.Good luck.


----------



## samantha145 (Apr 21, 2004)

this is very interesting to hear all of the responses to orange juice as a partial i guess "cure". i can't drink milk so i have to drink OJ every morning thats probably why that doesnt do it for me im "immune" to it haha just kidding. okay that wasnt that funny i admit it... but idk im sure for others it works. thats cool. thanks for sharing that chrisb!


----------



## kdjenn25 (Apr 13, 2004)

i did try the orange juice but i am not sure how much i need to drink. i am conscious of what i eat and do not like taking in too much sugar.


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

you might wanna try chewable Vitamin C...i have found this to be effective in helping move things along...it's not like the miracle cure, but that along with other things has helped...


----------



## Kellie2003 (Nov 4, 2003)

If I have 2 glasses of OJ before bed, it helps for A BM the next morning. The OJ does however bloat me bad! And sometimes can make me gassy!


----------



## StillHoping (Sep 16, 2002)

I have been trying to eat an orange a day for the past few weeks and do have less stomach issues when I eat an orange! It's odd. One would think that the acidity would make your stomach worse! It definately does my stomach in if I drink OJ or eat any fruit.Bloat & gas cityX 100.


----------

